# resize a pic



## bulkdriverlp (Apr 21, 2008)

i dont have any programs to resize a pic for my avitar. can somebody help me, much appreciated here is the pic


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

what I did, was (I have a 2007 hp) is go to pictures and select the one you want when then double click it. Next then you will see on the top but its toward the middle a thing that says open click that and it will say micorsoft click that and go to resize.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I added the avatar for you.

The problem is that the image was saved with too high of a resolution.


----------



## bulkdriverlp (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks alot. :beer:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm having the same problem, but I'm trying to get a pic from anouther site. Anything I can do to get it down sized? Thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

varmit b gone said:


> I'm having the same problem, but I'm trying to get a pic from anouther site. Anything I can do to get it down sized? Thanks


Sorry for the late reply. The site has a resize tool for pics, but first you need to download that pic from another site to your computer and upload it here.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks :beer:


----------

